# I won two awards!



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

The winners of the 2015 Veneertech Craftsman's Challenge were announced today at the AWFS Fair in Las Vegas and while I didn't place "in the money", I did manage to win special judge's awards for my jewellery box in the marquetry category and my old Jack in the box in the specialty items category.
I'm pretty pleased, there were a lot of very good entries.
You can see all the winners here: http://www.veneertech.com/challenge/entries/


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

Neat. Congrats.
That jewelry box should have one first place money in my opinion.

Good for you,
Steve


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Well deserved and congratulations Paul!


----------



## Texcaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Good onya Mate!


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Paul, your work is some of the most beautiful work that I have ever seen in the wide wide world of woodworking. There is no doubt that your work was deserving of whaterver awards you received and then some. Congratulations.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## 85497 (Apr 3, 2013)

Congrats Paul, well done!


----------



## hotbyte (Apr 3, 2010)

Congrats! Amazing work…


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

Well deserved, Paul. The table that won the marquetry category must have been really something to beat out your jewelry box.


----------



## RogerBean (Apr 25, 2010)

Congratulations. A great finish in an unusually difficult forum. (for a jewelry box) Well deserved, and an award to be proud of. I never doubted that the box would be a winner! It's an exceptional piece of work.
Roger


----------



## DanielP (Mar 21, 2013)

good post


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## kiefer (Feb 5, 2011)

*CONGRATULATIONS * X TWO !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Well deserved

Klaus


----------



## prometej065 (Apr 25, 2008)

Dear friend,
sincerely I am convinced that your submissions deserved just cash prizes! By its gracefulness of motives, by the technical performance, and of course, by the use of beautiful veneers!
Congratulations!

Dusan


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

Some beautiful work all around there. You chose a tough competition to enter!

Congratulations!

-Paul


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

It's great to get recognition for the amazing work that you do.
Congratulations!
Ken.


----------



## truegemz (Feb 10, 2014)

congratulations on winning!


----------



## JR45 (Jan 26, 2012)

Congratulations on your well deserved recognition.
Jim


----------



## Woodbridge (Oct 12, 2011)

Paul congratulations on your awards and recognition. It is well deserved.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Congratulations Paul!! Some fantastic work in that show, but none better than yours in my opinion. That said, I would think that it is a great honor for anyone to just have their work accepted in such a prestigious show, not to mention winning the judges awards in two separate categories to boot! It couldn't happen to a better guy. A wonderful outcome and I can imagine that this will provide you with a lot of personal motivation for your future works.


----------



## JAAune (Jan 22, 2012)

That competition is challenging so even placing in second is still very good. Congratulations.


----------



## rustynails (Jun 23, 2011)

Congrats Paul great job…

Richard


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

Congratulations Paul, happy to see you getting recognition.


----------



## jmartel (Jul 6, 2012)

Your jewelry box was definitely better than that table. Not sure how that won. But congrats just the same, Paul.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

Paul, well deserved accolades. Congratulations.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Outstanding, Paul! My sincerest congratulations, recognition is spot-on! An incredible craftsman!


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Congratulations and well deserved!


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Congrats ! Both of your pieces are outstanding. Cant imagine what could have beat your jewelry box !


----------



## Hammerthumb (Dec 28, 2012)

Congratulations Paul. The award is well deserved!


----------



## Rich63 (Jul 24, 2015)

congrats!


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Just two, Paul?

I would have awarded all of them to you!

Lee


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Wow Paul,

That was a great competition of many gifted and talented people like you. I'm sure it was an exciting place to be with so many high art presentations.
*
CONGRATULATIONS ON YOUR SPECIAL JUDGES AWARD!*


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

Well deserved accolades….
Congrats!!!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Congrats Paul!!!


----------



## harrywho (Jul 20, 2009)

Well deserved!


----------



## PaulMaurer (Feb 22, 2014)

Congratulations


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*C O N G R A T U L A T I O N S !*

Great work!

... now we know what you were doing… 

Nice going!

Thank you!


----------



## daddywoofdawg (Feb 1, 2014)

you were robbed,where everyone of the GP winners were nicer than i'll ever make,your are as nice or nicer than some. some as far as design are just seen it before look to them.i.e seen others like it.


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

That's great, Paul. 
You deserved those awards and more.
Don't know how I missed that jewelry box. An amazing piece of work and should have won best of show IMHO.


----------



## MontanaBob (Jan 19, 2011)

Outstanding, Thanks for posting this, it was a real treat to be able to look at all the entries..


----------



## jdh122 (Sep 8, 2010)

Congratulations. The rest of us (or at least most of us) can only dream of being able to do such amazing work.


----------



## Sigung (Nov 20, 2013)

Congratulations Paul, you should be very proud of this!


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

This is great to news, Paul. Congratulations. You certainly do deserve the recognition.


----------



## tinnman65 (Jan 19, 2009)

Congratulations Paul, That is a wonderful box and is very deserving of an award. You are absolutely right about all the fine entries. I wish I could've seen it in person.


----------



## English (May 10, 2014)

Congratulations Paul, I agree with the others you should have gotten first place for that jewelery box!!


----------



## GreaseMonkey2275 (Mar 30, 2015)

Congrats! That's awesome and like many have said before, I love seeing what you turn out because it is always top shelf!


----------



## Schwieb (Dec 3, 2008)

Hey Paul, Congratulations!!!! I have been traveling across country and internet access has been very hit or miss, but when I saw this I had to comment. You have earned that recognition and the admiration of a lot of us out here in the trenches.


----------



## Detoro (Jan 17, 2011)

In my books Paul, you are a Champion! Congratulations!
Prairie Boy, Roman!


----------



## exelectrician (Oct 3, 2011)

Congrats Paul, well done!


----------



## isotope (Dec 14, 2013)

Congratulations Paul! Your recognition is well deserved.


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

Congratulations! Well done.


----------



## REO (Sep 20, 2012)

Great job! your work astounds me! the patience and planning first and then the product! WOW!


----------



## SCengineer (Apr 26, 2011)

Congratulations Paul. As I have often stated, your work is truly amazing.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

Wow, Thank you all for the very kind words. 
As I have said many times, your support and encouragement have a lot to do with any success I may achieve at this pastime. You share in it with me.
Thanks again


----------



## JADobson (Aug 14, 2012)

Congratulations Paul. Your box is one of the most beautiful boxes I've ever seen. Don't see how you didn't get 1st.


----------



## mauibob (Jan 1, 2010)

Congratulations, Paul!! Nice work, as always.


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

Congratulations Paul! Your work is outstanding. And how nice is it to be able to share your excitement with such a great LJ community? Enjoy the kudos, you've earned them.


----------



## mrg (Mar 10, 2010)

Congrats, those two projects are gorgeous.


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

Amazing work Paul. Congratulations.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

In my opinion, after seeing a lot of your posted works, you deserve those awards any many more for your intricate endeavors.


----------



## Druid (Sep 30, 2010)

Great to see your work being recognized in this type of arena. I have to agree with the other comments, that your Jewelry Box is superb, and personally I would have awarded it a *1st Place*.
Very well done Paul.


----------



## turnkey47 (Jan 12, 2011)

congrats..job well done!!!!


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

Congrats Paul.


----------



## SpindleMaker (Sep 20, 2013)

Paul: For those of us who have followed your progress in marquetry from the simple work on the door of your sail boat to your stunning jewelry box, we "share" in this award. You have done us proud. Congratulations for the recognition of outstanding work.


----------



## Sylvain (Jul 23, 2011)

I wander what are the classification criteria?
I don't know why the judges found some pièces better then yours
Seing all those who didn't even get an award, it was a tough competition.
We have been following your progress and it has given other LJ the urge to try it.
You can be very proud of your achievement.

Good luck with your classes.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Congratulations Paul. You deserve it. You're awesome.


----------

